# Sony Action Cam with Dog Mount Harness $150



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

*$90 OBO Sony Action Cam with Dog Mount Harness*

I received this new as a gift and although it's pretty cool I haven't used it and don't see myself using anytime soon. The action cam comes with a clear waterproof housing, a new curved mounting plate, flat mounting plate, cords and dog harness. The mounting plates have a peel and stick adhesive. The cam looks new, and there are some minor scuffs on the waterproof case from playing around with it on a fishing trip. The footage using the dog harness is pretty cool but I mainly hunt grouse and don't want it getting caught up in brush. Message me here or text 801 367 0360. I am located near Cabelas in Lehi.

.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Price reduced, $90 OBO


----------

